# Angeln in Südnorwegen



## Baitbuster (31. Mai 2006)

Moin|wavey: 
fahr im Sommer nach Norwegen|stolz: nach ,,Vatnesström", in Südnorwegen, ist nur ca. 30km von Kristiansand entfernt,
hättet ihr da vielleicht einen Tip in Sachen Fisch und Fang;+ 
Wär super wenn ihr da was wüsstet#6 , weil ich echt kenen plan hab was da in der Gegend in Sachen Fisch so los ist#d 
Würd mich freuen wenn ihr was wüsstet..........kann jden Tip gebrauchen..:z :z :z :z :z 
Gruß Baitbuster#g


----------



## Jirko (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen*

hallo baitbuster #h

hab´s mal hierhin geschubst und drück dir die däumlein für´n büschn input... ich nehme mal an, daß du im oggevatn fischen möchtest? schau mal hier und da #h


----------



## Baitbuster (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen*

Ja genau das ist der See|licht , der Ogevatn see jetzt fällts mir wieder ein toll das du da was gefunden#6 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen*

Gibt es dort nur Barsche und eventuell halt Forellen????????
Und wenn dann welcche Methode und zu welcher Jahreszeit????
#d 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen*

Und vielleicht könnte mir auch noch ma jemand sagen, welches Gerät gut wäre für den Ogewatten see#c 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------

